# Are you interested in science?



## Joni (Jun 11, 2018)

I need topics for Youtube videos. What would interest you? I've already worked out some topics.
basics of electronics:
voltage, current, resistance
multimeter tutorial
electronical components: transistors/led's/ capacitors etc.
some other stuff:
free energy/ perpetuum mobiles and the law of energy conservation
thermoelectric elements
thermodynamics
how does a photovoltaic cell work?
electromagnetic radiation
Chemistry:
making pure sodium (If it works)

Would you watch those videos? Would you be interested in that? Other suggestions?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 11, 2018)

You sound like an intelligent guy; (any of the above sounds cool to me).


----------



## Joni (Jun 12, 2018)

No one else interested in this topics?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 12, 2018)

What I care most of all is fusion energy.
Infinite energy!


----------



## Joni (Jun 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What I care most of all is fusion energy.
> Infinite energy!


I could make something abou fusion energy to, that's a good idea!
Is infinite energy connected to fusion energy? Because I will make a video about the law of energy conservation.


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 12, 2018)

It's always fun trying not to pour hydrochloric acid on ya' buddy's face...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 12, 2018)

Joni said:


> I could make something abou fusion energy to, that's a good idea!
> Is infinite energy connected to fusion energy? Because I will make a video about the law of energy conservation.


From what I know.. (I'm not a science wiz) it involved something about hydrogen atoms combining to create energy like nuclear power plants (minus the radiation) also hydrogen is the most abundant element on Earth so by theory... It's infinite.

Plus the fusion process gives us helium as bi-product but that's good... We're having helium shortage


----------



## Joni (Jun 12, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> It's always fun trying not to pour hydrochloric acid on ya' buddy's face...


----------



## Joni (Jun 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> From what I know.. (I'm not a science wiz) it involved something about hydrogen atoms combining to create energy like nuclear power plants (minus the radiation) also hydrogen is the most abundant element on Earth so by theory... It's infinite.
> 
> Plus the fusion process gives us helium as bi-product but that's good... We're having helium shortage


That's right. But I think for fusion energy you need a special isotope of hydrogen. You can't just take it out of the water.
But such topics would come later.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 12, 2018)

Joni said:


> That's right. But I think for fusion energy you need a special isotope of hydrogen. You can't just take it out of the water.
> But such topics would come later.


Goodness I don't think we'll need to use water for that... Imagine is we use up all the water in the world 

No... I think we ought to go get the source elsewhere (I'm sure we'll find the right place with the right isotopes)


----------



## Ginza (Jun 12, 2018)

I love science, but my interests are mainly in Biology and ecology


----------



## Dreva (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm very interested in science and follow regular updates, specifically :
- Astronomy
- Biology
- Ecology
- Engineering
- Particle Physics


----------



## Joni (Jun 12, 2018)

Dreva said:


> I'm very interested in science and follow regular updates, specifically :
> - Astronomy
> - Biology
> - Ecology
> ...


Engineering is very interesting.Do you have more specific ideas?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 12, 2018)

Dreva said:


> - Astronomy
> - Particle Physics


Let's talk....

...Tomorrow because I have to sleep :V
Good night


----------



## Joni (Jun 12, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I love science, but my interests are mainly in Biology and ecology


My interests are more in technology and chemistry.


----------



## Dreva (Jun 12, 2018)

Joni said:


> Engineering is very interesting.Do you have more specific ideas?



I studied in Chemical Engineering, doing research in enzyme and organic reactions. Also worked in a factory so I've got a thing for machinery and vessel tank design.

Another engineering topics that I love more is automotive industry and technology, machinery, material engineering, mining.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Let's talk....
> 
> ...Tomorrow because I have to sleep :V
> Good night



Dude, I really love these topics. Especially concerning celestial objects and their physical properties, and also various physical laws governing our universe.


----------



## Joni (Jun 12, 2018)

Dreva said:


> I studied in Chemical Engineering, doing research in enzyme and organic reactions. Also worked in a factory so I've got a thing for machinery and vessel tank design.


That's very interesting, but that sounds very complicated.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Joni (Jun 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>


I watched it a few days ago. I made some of the experiments in chemistry class.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Joni (Jun 13, 2018)

Roose Hurro said:


>


This is going more in the theoretical direction. I don't think that my first videos would be about such advanced topics.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 13, 2018)

Probably not your first, but definitely something to work towards... lots of fun concepts to play with.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 13, 2018)

Back when I was a kid I was fascinated by term "Metaphysics" which is the study of reality
(if I'm not mistaken)

Manipulating reality sounds pretty cool


----------



## Joni (Jun 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Back when I was a kid I was fascinated by term "Metaphysics" which is the study of reality
> (if I'm not mistaken)
> 
> Manipulating reality sounds pretty cool


That sounds so cool, but I want something what I can do at home. I want to teach stuff but also build something to show for what it's useful for. These are topics I would make when I'm a bigger youtuber.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 13, 2018)

Joni said:


> That sounds so cool, but I want something what I can do at home. I want to teach stuff but also build something to show for what it's useful for. These are topics I would make when I'm a bigger youtuber.


Well that's not super exciting :V
You need to make something interesting, best way to go is to see something explode ala Micheal Bay


----------



## Joni (Jun 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Well that's not super exciting :V
> You need to make something interesting, best way to go is to see something explode ala Micheal Bay


Like this Melon?



Or a lot of sparklers under water?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 13, 2018)

Joni said:


> Like this Melon?View attachment 33962
> Or a lot of sparklers under water?
> View attachment 33963


Go find the recipe of the legendary "Greek Fire"


----------



## Joni (Jun 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Go find the recipe of the legendary "Greek Fire"






The King of Random is a good example why I don't want to make such content. He literally lost his soul in his videos. In the past I watched every video from him, he made such good, interesting and useful things. I don't know if you know this channel, but right now he makes the same stuff over and over again. Pointless experiments with no value. It's just to get views. Some of it is useful though, but the most is absolut garbage.


----------



## Redwulf16 (Jul 8, 2018)

yes, yes, and yes!


----------



## Joni (Jul 9, 2018)

Redwulf16 said:


> yes, yes, and yes!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 9, 2018)

This


----------



## Joni (Jul 9, 2018)

Rimna said:


> This


I school I'm famous for my explosions.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 9, 2018)

I am a scientist. 

I feel awkward calling myself a 'scientist' because I feel like the imagined qualities of a 'scientist' are things that I cannot possibly live up to,
but I am paid to do scientific research so I suppose I can say that- yes, that's my job.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Joni (Jul 9, 2018)

And I have already 3 subscribers just because I commented on live streams and stuff.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 9, 2018)

Joni said:


> View attachment 35333
> And I have already 3 subscribers just because I commented on live streams and stuff.


3 subscriber?


----------



## Joni (Jul 9, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> 3 subscriber?


When I start making videos they either go away or I get even more subscribers.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 18, 2018)

I love science. One thing that interested me as a kid was circuits and what kinds of things you can use to power other things and make currents work. Or running currents through weird things. 

Like yo I turned on a lightbulb once using a potato. It was a tiny lightbulb but it worked.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 18, 2018)

Or like the time I took my chemistry set, randomly mixed stuff in one tube, randomly mixed stuff in another tube, poured one into the other, and the whole "mixture" instantly solidified.


----------



## Marcl (Jul 18, 2018)

Heh, I'm actually really into science. I like reading all interesting things - astronomy, physics, biology, engineering...

I was always terrible with the electric circuits, even if that was part of my education. On the other hand I'm quite good at information theory and signal processing. I know what's the deal with sampling rate, why sometimes helicopter's rotor's stay in place, why vinyl is still a good for music... But as I've said, I like reading and learning about various stuff, so yeah.


----------



## Joni (Jul 18, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> I love science. One thing that interested me as a kid was circuits and what kinds of things you can use to power other things and make currents work. Or running currents through weird things.
> 
> Like yo I turned on a lightbulb once using a potato. It was a tiny lightbulb but it worked.


I wanted to make videos about the basics of electronics, but there are so many videos on YouTube, that I think I'll start with a little bit more complicated.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 18, 2018)

Joni said:


> I wanted to make videos about the basics of electronics, but there are so many videos on YouTube, that *I think I'll start with a little bit more complicated.*


----------



## Joni (Jul 18, 2018)

Roose Hurro said:


>


Not that complicated. 
I think about small circuitry and something like this.


----------



## Marcl (Jul 18, 2018)

@Joni , you could try to make videos on capacitors. There're lots of kinds of those things! What are the differences, why some are good in some scenarios and bad in other? What causes capacitor to blow up? There should enough of material to select from to make an approachable video.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 18, 2018)

Marcl said:


> @Joni , you could try to make videos on capacitors. There're lots of kinds of those things! What are the differences, why some are good in some scenarios and bad in other? *What causes capacitor to blow up?* There should enough of material to select from to make an approachable video.



Reversing polarity does that quite spectacularly.  Had it happen in an electronics class, once.  Very loud.  Shot the "can" across the room.  Didn't happen again.......

*Edit*:  I wasn't the one who did it.......


----------



## theawakening (Jul 18, 2018)

Nope. Never been interested imo.


----------



## Joni (Jul 18, 2018)

Marcl said:


> @Joni , you could try to make videos on capacitors. There're lots of kinds of those things! What are the differences, why some are good in some scenarios and bad in other? What causes capacitor to blow up? There should enough of material to select from to make an approachable video.


Ok, I put it on my list. But that's a video for a little bit later. It requires a lot of research.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm a huge fan of zoology. I've always found the micro communities in ecosystems fascinating.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm just a tech-head.  Love gadgets.  Mechanical and electronic.


----------



## Joni (Jul 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm a huge fan of zoology. I've always found the micro communities in ecosystems fascinating.


Well, I don't think that I'll make that for my Youtube channel.


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm interested in science of radio signals. Like what cause interference in nature  and what determine the range or it.

I know that snow fall block it a bit, rain might give more range.

Also physic like gravity, mass and all:


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 28, 2018)

I used to be an engineering major, and things like gauss weapons and lasers interest me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 28, 2018)

Locations where I sampled seawater this summer.


----------



## Joni (Jul 28, 2018)

MrPhox said:


> I'm interested in science of radio signals. Like what cause interference in nature and what determine the range or it.
> 
> I know that snow fall block it a bit, rain might give more range.


I really like that too, I've built this fm transmitter and tested the range of it.


----------



## Joni (Jul 28, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Locations where I sampled seawater this summer.


WTF, for what do you sample seawater?


----------



## Yetanotherfemboyfox (Jul 28, 2018)

all of the branches of science interests me except social science......


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 28, 2018)

Joni said:


> WTF, for what do you sample seawater?



You've heard of the saying 'we get every second breath from the ocean', yeah?

Well it's because the sea is full of microscopic plants. 
I filter the seawater to collect those plants, and then I make detailed measurements of their colour with a very precise machine. 
Knowing the small differences in colour between different types of these teeny plants should help other scientists use satellite images to monitor how well they're doing.


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Sep 28, 2018)

I LOVE SCIENCE!!!! As I said in my welcome thread a little while ago, I'm actually a geology major.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 29, 2018)

I have a particular interest in three areas of science:

The area where modern science meets traditional practices (e.g. studying the effects of tea on the the human body and brain); I like it because many traditions have a lot of anecdotal evidence that, when studied in a more rigorous fashion, can lead to discoveries and medical breakthroughs that would have otherwise been overlooked. 

The area where modern science borders on the realms of philosophy, metaphysics, and spirituality (e.g. the origins of the universe, the nature of reality, and the possibility of interactions and connections between the conscious/subconscious brain and quantum physics); I like it because, holy crap, are the impacts on the way we perceive ourselves and the universe profound. Even fringe science that borders on the realm of pseudoscience is important because, on the odd occasion, the poorly designed experiments that attempt to test presently untestable hypotheses, can warrant better experiments which take 2nd, 3rd, 4th, etc. looks at the same hypotheses when new discoveries are made and/or when new technologies are engineered that can make them easier to test.

Finally, my favorite area: the area where the two above areas overlap each other (e.g. studying the effects of sage smudging on airborne pathogens); I really like this area because it can provide more concrete answers to long held spiritual traditions, sometimes justifying the spiritual practices while changing how they are understood (e.g. sage smudging killing pathogens rather than warding off evil spirits). When such spiritual practices see proper, scientific justification it encourages more digging into fringe sciences and can give the less fringe sciences a different lens through which to view studies once on the fringe, warranting those closer looks from a different perspective.


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Oct 14, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Locations where I sampled seawater this summer.



Would you mind taking samples near the east shore of the island in the right bottom corner of that picture?
I've heard of glow in the dark marine life there, if there is any.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 14, 2018)

TabbyTomCat said:


> Would you mind taking samples near the east shore of the island in the right bottom corner of that picture?
> I've heard of glow in the dark marine life there, if there is any.



So I've finished all of my sampling now (and never had permission to sample in Russian waters in the first place). 

I can confirm there are bioluminescent creatures in the sea where I did sample though. In winter the nets were flashing and popping with blue light from tiny zooplankton. 
I study the phytoplankton, which the zooplankton eat.


----------



## Red_Lead (Nov 29, 2018)

Well, I am interested in science, mostly chemistry. I suggest to watch NileRed, you might seen or watched this guy's content before, but if you haven't, go there.


----------



## DivinePrince (Dec 3, 2018)

I'm mostly in the pathology/ medical abnormality side of science. Not really into explosions or anything unless it's about how explosions can fuck you up!


----------



## ArrebakTheFennec (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi! I'm very interested in science in general, specially in physics. In order to the field of circuits and that kind of stuff would be interesting to explain the different materials you need to use to create some parts of the circuits. For example the different types of semi-conductors that are used in the PMOS and NMOS transistors annd things like that. Maybe it could be interestng talking about simulation programs like pspice.

There are a lot of little experiments to explain optic concepts like reflection and refraction that are very usefull in the technology field.

You can even make animations explaining something, for example there's an Spanish youtuber called Quantum Fracture that explains with this method a huge amount of hard concepts to comprehend in a very simple and easy way, so if you can do achieve this level of comunication there won't be any problem. Sadly his videos haven't English subtitles but here you have one of his videos:


----------



## inkycoils (Dec 15, 2018)

I've lately been reading about ecology & the grid. I've recently read "The Grid: The Fraying Wires between Americans and our Energy Future" by Gretchen Bakke. It's a light/fun overview of how we got our grid & where we might go from here. It's more engineering than straight science, but practical applications are sometimes what draw people to the sciences.

On the more neuro side, I've recently been reading about empirical bayes & hierarchical schemes in cognition. Talking about how the brain is a prediction engine that attempts to reduce prediction error is probably a rare topic on youtube, and is a lot of fun to think about, so you could try that if you like.


----------



## Turisgu (Jan 2, 2019)

what you think about formel,natrual,human sience and what kind of sience is best for you by the way (I love natural and human science sociology astronomy are my favorites in this 2 group)


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 5, 2019)

I enjoy chemistry a great deal, particularly when it applies to pyrotechnics.


----------

